# Greetings from a Dummy



## CHodapp (Feb 27, 2009)

Greetings, brethren. 

I am Chris Hodapp, the author of "Freemasons For Dummies" and "Solomon's Builders," and with Alice Von Kannon, "The templar Code For Dummies" and "Conspiracy Theories & Secret Societies For Dummies."

I'm the editor of The Journal of The Masonic Society. 

I am a ten year Mason, and a Past Master of two lodges in Indiana, Broad Ripple Lodge #643, and Lodge Vitruvian #767, Indiana's newest lodge, and its only European Concept lodge. I'm also a member of Delaware Lodge #46 in Muncie, Indiana, and African Lodge No. 459, PHA in Boston.

I'm a member of the York Rite (currently Sword Bearer in Indianapolis' Raper Commandery No. 1); the Indianapolis Valley of the Scottish Rite-Northern Masonic Jurisdiction; Murat Shrine; and currently serving as Sovereign Master of Allied Masonic Degrees Imhotep Council #434. I'm also a founding member of Levant Preceptory, Indiana's medieval period recreation Templar group.

And a mess of other stuff...

I was quite pleased to find this forum, as it was because of a Masonic funeral service for my father-in-law in Dallas that I joined the fraternity. So, Texas Freemasonry made me what I am today...


----------



## Erik X (Feb 27, 2009)

It's great to see you here, Brother. Your book and the book by Brother Brent Morris were the first books about Masonry I read before petitioning for the degrees.

Maybe someday when you're not too busy you can tell us more about Lodge Vitruvian. I've seen the website and it is a very interesting concept that is gaining traction in my lodge.

-Erik


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 28, 2009)

welcome aboard Brother...glad Texas Freemasonary impressed you so.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 28, 2009)

It's an honor to have you on the Forums! Please let me know if I may be of assistance.


----------



## CHodapp (Feb 28, 2009)

It's an honor to be here, brethren. 

BTW, I had a fantastic time at Perfect Union #10 about a month ago. My first Masonic trip to Texas.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome Brother to the forum.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome Brother !! I have to say that  Freemasonry for Dummies was the first Masonic text I read and really helped me make my decision to petition. Glad to have you here and let us know if you need anything Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome Brother Chris! It is good to once again see a familiar face!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum Brother.

Freemasonry for Dummies was the first book I bought while researching Freemasonry. Great book!

As a result of reading the book I toured the Detroit Masonic Temple.  What an awesome building !!!


----------



## Scotty32 (Mar 4, 2009)

I cannot say enough how happy we are to have you on our forum. Your literature has been a great help to masonry.


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## CHodapp (Mar 6, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> I cannot say enough how happy we are to have you on our forum. Your literature has been a great help to masonry.



Wow. First time anything I've written and "literature" have appeared in the same thought!

Many thanks.


----------

